# Handbrake extender alternative?



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

I was thinking of buying a handbrake extender, but after reading about them interfering with the action of swivel seats I decided to search the internet for an alternative, I was successful in finding two other makes, however this is not the point of my letter.
After finding the alternative extenders I got to thinking why I needed one! Was it because it was hard to reach the brake or was unsafe when doing so? NO.
So why do I need one? Because for some reason I have on several occasions not released the handbrake fully and consequently have had to readjust the rear brake shoes/brakes, I know that the rear brakes are supposed to adjust automatically, but they rarely do.
So my very cheap alternative solution is to place additional HAND BRAKE ON warning LED in an annoying position, the existing one incorporated in the Speedo is easily over looked.
*So how many of you have found you've left your handbrake partly on?*


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Handbrake Extenders*

We think that in most cases people who use the handbrakes extenders actually do need them for reasons of reach and safety, many dont have the arms of a Gibbon. (Not suggesting you do of course 

My wife found the handbrake extender useful as she has a shorter reach and particularly when releasing the brake whilst using cluctch control to hold the van on a steep hill at traffic.

The factor of leaving the brake slightly on was never a real problem as the light on the panel tells you that anyway. However an LED light that tells you you are about to put unleaded in the tank and sends out a boxing glove on a spring to knock you away from the filler would be very useful.


----------



## Don-Tucker (Sep 10, 2006)

What alternatives have you found Guzz,there is one with a pin you pull out to swivel it out of the way at £65 in one of the posts yesterday.Looks good . http://www.vacuumcasting.co.uk/rare-spares/index.html. 
Don


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi

I have just had chat with N Mills the owner of the company (very nice chap, who may become a member) and he said that they are not due to go into full production for about 2 weeks and that they had only just got the web page up and running. However, he had a couple of pre-production kits there so I have bought one (£65 inc P&P), said he will post it Mon so I shall report on it some time next week when it is fitted, the thing I like about this one is the lever folding away. 

It goes to show you how good this forum is thats a big thanks to Don for placing the link.

Bill


----------



## Don-Tucker (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad to be of service Bill,look forward to hearing how you got on with it.
It is a great forum the members are so friendly and very knowledgable.
Don


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Guzzijim

guilty: I always do it. Luckily the Sprinter has an audible buzzer as well as a light to remind me I'm a cretin, whereas the Fiat never did except if you count the squealing coming from the rear wheels after a few minutes.

Never considered a handbrake extender but it would definitely interfere with seat swivelling.

Tim


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi

Received my Handbrake Extender from rare-spares last Tuesday (very prompt service), fitted it on Saturday took 5 minutes, works a treat and folds out of the way to allow the seat to swivle. 

well pleased

Bill


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Minerva my well use the rare spares one myself, that is if I can't be bothered to wire up a buzzer or annoying warning light, looks like a good well thought out product.


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all
I got the last pre-production Rare Spares handbrake extender (catchy name required? ) at the end of February and finally found time to fit it the other day.
Most practical people will picture the scenario of a "five minute job".
2 hours later :roll: it's fitted, looks great and works very well  

My base vehicle is a Transit 2000 from 2004, and Ford in their wisdom decided the handbrake lever grip should be twice as thick as everyone elses and just for good measure steeply tapered front to back.

You will require a hacksaw 8O , a sharp woodworking rasp, a sharp Stanley knife, some masking tape and a still in date tin of courage to fit one on a Transit!
The rubber boot needs to be well protected to prevent damage firstly.
The very front of the grip is about the right thickness (looking down on it ) so you need to carry that thickness back to the end of the grip with masking or other tape, then cut the sides down to make the whole thing parallel.
Then it's a matter of rounding things off with the knife and shaping with the rasp!
Once it resembles a "normal" handbrake grip, it fits just fine!

Most people are not going to go to all this trouble to fit one I guess....but it's so nicely made and designed I was bu**ered if it was going to defeat me! Also they make it plain on the website that the onus is on the customer to decide if it is suitable for their vehicle as regards returns :x 

Mark.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you had a bit of trouble with your extender as i said in my previous post it should only take 5 mins on the Ducato handbrake, typical ford haveing a big clunky h/brake
Still you got it onm and working thats all that matters, in hindsight Idont know how I managed without one for five years as I wouldn't be without it and I am not disabled

Bill


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi All
It appears the website for these extenders is up and running again if you are interested

Bill

LINK


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.prime-function.co.uk/rare-spares/

That's the one I fitted in 5mins last week.

My wife's arms aren't as long as mine :lol:


----------

